# New generation spar coming this summer near Ursa



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV id=post_message_1942173>Howdy,
There will be a new type of spar - the ATP Titan - which will be towed out and moored about 8 miles south of Ursa sometime this summer! In 2007, due to lack of nearby accessible infrastructure near ATP's Telemark Hub project, ATP decided to utilize a self contained floating drilling and production triple-column spar structure. This is the first hull configuration of this kind. This versatile deepwater operating concept, comprised of three columns linked by pontoons, offers higher variable load capacity and enhanced stability over traditional single-hulled spars.

Enclosed is a shot of the new rig.

Also enclosed is a shot of its location in a navigation format that Hilton's is launching soon! The boat's location is on the temp break from a sea temp image taken this morning, navigating a route in simulator mode. Details to follow...

All the best,
Tom </DIV><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Images</LEGEND><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px">







</DIV></FIELDSET></DIV>


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom. Man I would love to be at the Thunderhorse trolling right now, looks goooooood.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

im gonna smack me a tuna off that new rig


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they are actually tying in Telemark to Minidock.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Tom cool stuff right there...wish some rigs would get intoDeSoto Canyon.... 250 miles one way is sick...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/18/2009)*im gonna smack me a tuna off that new rig


"Thats Great" tell me again Hoo. what boat will you be on when your Tuna smacking???????


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/18/2009)*im gonna smack me a tuna off that new rig


When is the last time you "smacked" a tuna anyways?? Dont lie.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't have too many rigs. Unfortunately that one is a little out of the way for the boats I'm usually on.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

why dont u hop on with us, chris??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead cuz he's married.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You just pick a date landon and I'll be there.

I think its hilarious how Woody makes fun of my marriage and how I'm "tied" down yet I'll put money on it that I fish more days out of the year than he does!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/19/2009)* I fish more days out of the year than he does!


nah. you work and have more "honey-dos" more days out of the year than i do!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (2/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (2/18/2009)*im gonna smack me a tuna off that new rig
> ...




Once again you avoid the question??????? what boat?????:usaflag


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *MULLET HUNTER (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (2/18/2009)*
> ...


He'll be fishing with me! On one of the several boats I fish on throughout the year....do you need names??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

......and the greatMr. Hood joins the fray


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/20/2009)*......and the greatMr. Hood joins the fray


i wanna know when your old lady is going to join the fray


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have an "old lady" you inbred swine.

I don't think she's ever been on here before.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (2/20/2009)*
> ...


You better check with woody before you fight his battles for him. It appears he does not want to respond to any questions and would rather all this go away.

BTW, I guess its safe to assume that since he is fishing with you, none of those boats are located at OBM?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

YES!!! now this will get good!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/20/2009)*I don't have an "old lady" you inbred swine.


hahaha married man denial. you see a lot of that this time of year (spring break)


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/20/2009)*YES!!! now this will get good!


makes the day go by faster :letsdrink


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/20/2009)*
> ...


Well Woody is my friend and I'm confrontational by nature anyways so I'm gonna speak up when someone continually badgers him. I let it go the first time but when the guy said something again, I couldnt help myself. Yes, there are several boats I fish on out of OBM. Woody may or may not come with on one of those boats but if he did, what difference would it make???


----------



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (2/20/2009)*
> ...


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I think people give him a hard time because he is young and arrogant. Some people don?t like his ?know it all attitude? I guess that comes with being a deckhand on someone else?s boat for so many years?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *Cnallick (2/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (2/20/2009)*
> ...


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Correct. Minus the so many years part but its ok we still love Woody.


----------

